# New Arrival: Vostok-Europe Red Square



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I just love this watch and it's one of those that looks a lot better on the flesh than in any pictures you might see on the Internet. Heavy(ish) tank(ish) with a huge bracelet of 25mm and a clever clasp that makes it look like there is no bracelet.

Vostok automatic 2432 movement, supposedly subjected to more QC and regulation than the regular movements fitted in the Amphibias. It's a heavily decorated movement, something you can't see on this one because there's no see-though back. The case back shows the Kremlin Spasskaya tower (that overlooks the Red Square and which is the main entrance to the Kremlin) and the Lenin Mausoleum.

This red dial is the "new" dial from the 2009 collection. Lume is supposedly Superluminova and it's ok but nothing to write home about. There's a night/day indicator (that square in the centre of the dial) which I haven't figured out yet how it's supposed to work.

Some pics...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done R

Its the dogs daggles, I really like it mate!

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Martin! It really is an impressive watch especialy because of the bracelet... 25mm wide of little bits of shiny steel! No one will miss this one and it's not bling-bling at all. The version of these watches on a bracelet are a bit more pricey but it's worth it. I don't see this watch working nearly as well on a leather strap.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Agreed the bracelet makes the watch & vice versa!

How much mate? I want one 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

PMed you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I told you they were good 



Kutusov said:


> There's a night/day indicator (that square in the centre of the dial) which I haven't figured out yet how it's supposed to work.


Why did you get up at 2:50 AM to take this photo? :huh:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Why did you get up at 2:50 AM to take this photo? :huh:


  I told already I can't work out the night day thing. It goes around a full turn in a 12 hour interval, what's the point?? Or maybe it doesn't, haven't dedicated enough time looking into it yet...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you get up at 2:50 AM to take this photo? :huh:
> ...


 I suggest you check it as it should only do a full rotation over 24 hours :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I suggest you check it as it should only do a full rotation over 24 hours :wink2:


I will and that was my initially idea on how it should work. But setting the hands 12 hours moves the square also 12 hours (I think). Is that a time setting thing and once it's running does the square goes a full turn only once every 24 hours?

Oh, and a pic of the case back:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest you check it as it should only do a full rotation over 24 hours :wink2:
> ...


Setting the hands & when it`s running the square still only does one full turn in 24 hours :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Setting the hands & when it`s running the square still only does one full turn in 24 hours :yes:


Yes it does, just tried it now :blush2: It's a day-night indicator, not a 24 hour dial. At 6 PM the white square is exactly between 12 and 24, so it's telling me it's that interval, not that it's midnight. I was thinking on it like that, the point of the square marking the time of the day, not the full segment.

Thanks for the (two) tip(s) Mach! :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Setting the hands & when it`s running the square still only does one full turn in 24 hours :yes:
> ...


I have my uses


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have my uses


I owe you two pints of tomato juice already


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I have my uses
> ...


Hmmm tomato juice, yummy :drool: :lol:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

This is a stunning watch, congratulations, its the second time ive seen one (i think the first was mach's) and both times i get this jump out surprise feeling.

Im going to stop looking at cheaper watches and focus on getting one of these.

Can you PM a safe site and expected fair price range Thanks Mark.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bsa said:


> Can you PM a safe site and expected fair price range Thanks Mark.


PMed


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

That's a chunky* looking beast, K. Is it as heavy as it looks?

*Autocorrect changed this to 'funky'. I meant chunky, so changed it back. But on second thoughts, funky works, too...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> That's a chunky* looking beast, K. Is it as heavy as it looks?
> 
> *Autocorrect changed this to 'funky'. I meant chunky, so changed it back. But on second thoughts, funky works, too...


Yeap, it's a dressy funky thing! It is a big watch and the bracelet (a must have with these ones) is so wide that there is no way anyone will miss it. My mother never gives a crap about watches and never notices what I'm wearing but she spotted this one today when I went to have lunch with my parents. Took her about 2 seconds after the watch slipped from underneath my sleeve.

I don't have a scale accurate enough to weight these things, the closest thing I have is my kitchen scale that goes up to a maximum of 10 KG  . According to that, the Red Square weights somewhere between 150 and 200g, probably something like 180/185g. It's a heavy one!

Full measures are:

46x34mm W/C (46X38 including crown)

28x24mm dial

12mm high on it's maximal curvature

...and like a said, 25mm bracelet!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> My mother never gives a crap about watches and never notices what I'm wearing but she spotted this one today when I went to have lunch with my parents. Took her about 2 seconds after the watch slipped from underneath my sleeve.


Be fair, with that bright red dial she`d have to be blind as a bat not to notice it :blind: :lol:

Of course mine is far more understated...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Be fair, with that bright red dial she`d have to be blind as a bat not to notice it :blind: :lol:
> 
> Of course mine is far more understated...


Watchwise, she is blind as bat!! (as most normal people too  )

That watch of yours is still going to cost me more money... I hesitated between the red and white dial and I'm very happy with the red one and all... but I can't put the white dial out of my mind, so I'll end up getting an Arktika with a white dial, if I can find a seller that has them on bracelet...

...by this rate, I'll can't afford the two tomato juice pints I own you


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Be fair, with that bright red dial she`d have to be blind as a bat not to notice it :blind: :lol:
> ...


Like this?










Hmm, I can`t make up my mind about that one :huh:



> ...by this rate, I'll can't afford the two tomato juice pints I own you


 Oh boo!! :disgust:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap, exactly like that. Not very fond on the PVDed ones and the black and blue dials just makes it "another watch like all the others". Plus, they have the small night-day window and the white has the big one.

The problem with that white one is that the dial is too naked or too white, although the textured waves might sort that out on the flesh.

I don't know, I found a seller that still has them but it's on holiday until the 7th of March so there's still time to make up my mind. That said, if you want your tomato juice, you have about a week to come down to Portugal


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Beautiful watch Kutusov.

I think the day/night indicator thing comes from the original Vostok Europe K3 Submarine.

I'm not sure if they were actually trying to sell these watches to people who live on submarines (a small market I would think), but if you do ever live on a submarine you will soon find that it can be very confusing if the time is 2.30am or 2.30pm sometimes, especially if you work shifts in the engine room (for example).


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> Beautiful watch Kutusov.
> 
> I think the day/night indicator thing comes from the original Vostok Europe K3 Submarine.
> 
> I'm not sure if they were actually trying to sell these watches to people who live on submarines (a small market I would think), but if you do ever live on a submarine you will soon find that it can be very confusing if the time is 2.30am or 2.30pm sometimes, especially if you work shifts in the engine room (for example).


Thanks Ian. Same thing goes for people who lives close to the poles (Finland, Alaska... northern Russia) or for people who works undergound. Anyway, seeing the square moving throughout the day is a nice detail to this watch!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> Beautiful watch Kutusov.
> 
> I think the day/night indicator thing comes from the original Vostok Europe K3 Submarine.
> 
> I'm not sure if they were actually trying to sell these watches to people who live on submarines (a small market I would think), but if you do ever live on a submarine you will soon find that it can be very confusing if the time is 2.30am or 2.30pm sometimes, especially if you work shifts in the engine room (for example).


Thanks Ian. Same thing goes for people who lives close to the poles (Finland, Alaska... northern Russia) or for people who works undergound. Anyway, seeing the square moving throughout the day is a nice detail to this watch!


----------

